# Fires in Glacier--any around Lake Louise/Banff?



## Kauai Kid (Aug 8, 2015)

Our last three vacations have been canceled because of illness and weather!!!

Saw or heard where there are forest fires around Glacier--please tell me nothing similar around Lake Louise/Banff 5-12 September 2015.

Extremely dry and hotter than you know what here in Texas.  I know Lake Louise and Banff certainly aren't hot but what about dry??


Thanks,  

Sterling


----------



## BevL (Aug 8, 2015)

There are fires everywhere here.  And it's just too early to tell what will be happening three weeks from now.  

But here's a link that might prove helpful as you get closer to the dates:

http://wildfire.alberta.ca/wildfire-status/wildfire-status-map.aspx


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 8, 2015)

Fires everywhere, Eh?  

Thanks for the map.  At least I have trip insurance but would sure like to go.

Not going to mention this potential vacation catastrophe to my better half yet.

Sterling


----------



## nomadio (Aug 10, 2015)

We're in Canmore right now.  No smoke at all.  Hopefully the worst of the fire season is over.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 11, 2015)

Obviously impossible to know for sure, but I think its extremely unlikely that your trip will be disrupted in any way. The vast majority of the big fires are much, much further north. (hundreds and hundreds of miles). I go to those mountains multiple times per summer, and can't recall a time where I've ever been turned back due to fire.


----------



## BevL (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry, when I said fires everywhere, what I meant was it's a particularly bad year.  We are in the same basic drought conditions as the rest of the west coast.  Had a little bit of rain the past two weeks, but it's still tinder dry.

That being said, with the population and tourism in that area, it will be a definite priority if there are any sort of serious fires.  I would expect they would definitely throw what resources they can.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 24, 2015)

We've had tons of rain here the last week, I had to cut my lawn twice.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Aug 24, 2015)

We just spent a full week in Banff. No fire or smoke close by. Just beautiful clear skies. It did snow one night this past week in the upper elevations. The mountains were even more picturesque! 
We arrived today in Glacier. The smoke is everywhere. The locals said it was the worst in 25 years. Hoping it will clear. 
Hope you have a wonderful week in Banff.


----------



## BevL (Aug 24, 2015)

Iwant2gonow said:


> We just spent a full week in Banff. No fire or smoke close by. Just beautiful clear skies. It did snow one night this past week in the upper elevations. The mountains were even more picturesque!
> We arrived today in Glacier. The smoke is everywhere. The locals said it was the worst in 25 years. Hoping it will clear.
> Hope you have a wonderful week in Banff.



Sorry, but as a Canadian, I have to say that the fact there was a scattering of snow on higher elevations made the news the other day as an anomaly  - that is NOT normal weather for August but a cold front blew through.  

The fires in Washington state are causing smoke and air quality warnings here in the Fraser Valley and Lower Mainland.  But I think it's moving more east to west, so that's good for the Banff area.  Only going by what I hear on the news.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 24, 2015)

The smoke has moved into Calgary today but they say it will be gone by sometime tomorrow. You should be fine.

Lynn


----------



## nomadio (Aug 30, 2015)

We camped in Kananaskis this weekend, maybe 40 miles as the crow flies from Banff.  Friday was smoky but Saturday was wonderful, and today even better.  Hopefully things stay like this until you arrive on the 5th.  I'll try to post some pics from our Ptarmigan Cirque hike.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg G (Aug 30, 2015)

nomadio, nice shots.  

Greg


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 31, 2015)

Majestic country!


----------

